# New Isle Royale wolves are eating more than just moose, researchers find



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

https://www.mlive.com/news/2019/12/...2RKzKouw7wHusYWEoFcZDWvFI-oKW311GvM_izuBT-aGA


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

No kidding...


----------



## Timberdoodle2 (Jan 6, 2015)

if they had a population of 2000 moose, why not sell some tags like the elk hunt and make a bunch of money for the dnr of the unlucky players..


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

Timberdoodle2 said:


> if they had a population of 2000 moose, why not sell some tags like the elk hunt and make a bunch of money for the dnr of the unlucky players..


This question has been beaten to death. It is a national park and DNR has no control.


The DNR loses money on the elk hunt too. But it is worth every penny.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

sureshot006 said:


> wrong thread?


Thanks!

https://www.mlive.com/public-intere...ose-hunting-on-isle-royale-national-park.html


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

Hmm. News story about something on Royal Island “feasting on... beaver,” will likely result in a higher female/male ratio buying ferry tickets next season.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

I like eating beaver.


----------



## bobcolenso (Sep 11, 2003)

My last Boy Scout camping trip was Isle Royal. 5 1/2 hour boat ride from Houghton, hiked across the island (50 Mile Hike badge), float plane ride back to the other side.

One day we were done hiking for the day and had set up camp. This BIG OL' moose come through our campsite, spotted us and stops dead in its tracks, looks us up and down, and makes this "*PFFFF"* sound like "you ain't diddlysquat", walks down to the lake and gets a drink, turns around and leaves.

Pretty freaking cool!!!

.


----------

